# ISO easy ham hock beans



## LT72884 (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a fully smoked spiral ham left over from last weeks dinner. I need an easy recipe for ham hock and beans please. Preferably with allready cooked beans so it is quick and easy. 

Thanx

Matt


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2009)

I would take your ham and shred it, add some black beans from the can (juice and all), a bit of lime (throw in the actual lime too), chopped onion, fresh cilantro and heat slooooooowly.  Top your bowl with some fresh pico di gallo.  

My question is this - a smoked ham hock is different from say a spiral smoked ham you might have at Easter.  A smoked ham you have at Easter would pair well with pinto beans.  To really get the ham flavor in there dried beans are best and can be done in a crockpot with the ham bone.  You can certainly use canned and just let them heat really slowly.  Just heat your beans with your shredded meat and the bone.  Chopped onion and chow chow can be offered on the side.  Cornbread is a must!

If it is a smoked ham that you did on your smoker I would go with the black bean method in the first paragraph.


----------



## LT72884 (Jul 6, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I would take your ham and shred it, add some black beans from the can (juice and all), a bit of lime (throw in the actual lime too), chopped onion, fresh cilantro and heat slooooooowly.  Top your bowl with some fresh pico di gallo.
> 
> My question is this - a smoked ham hock is different from say a spiral smoked ham you might have at Easter.  A smoked ham you have at Easter would pair well with pinto beans.  To really get the ham flavor in there dried beans are best and can be done in a crockpot with the ham bone.  You can certainly use canned and just let them heat really slowly.  Just heat your beans with your shredded meat and the bone.  Chopped onion and chow chow can be offered on the side.  Cornbread is a must!
> 
> If it is a smoked ham that you did on your smoker I would go with the black bean method in the first paragraph.



thanx for the reply. The ham is from honey backed ham company. It is the same kind you use for easter.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2009)

I would go the pinto bean route then.  If you have a crockpot it's well worth using dried beans and just letting them cook all day with the ham bone and extra meat in there.  If you still want to go the canned bean route just let them cook slow on the stove for about 30 minutes or so - maybe an hour.  Test the beans and make sure they are not overcooking.


----------



## LT72884 (Jul 6, 2009)

i do have a crock pot. So add water, beans, ham and then later on add some potato and onion? How much water and how many beans. Never cooked beans before.. thanx


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 6, 2009)

There are so many great ways to make a pot of beans with any kind of pork.  I'm interested in seeing which kind you make, and how satisfied you are with them.

Kitchelf has given me new ideas with her bean recipe.  Here's another flavor, similar, but different, that will also work with your ham.

Use bottled, pre-cooked great notrthern beans to decrease cooking time.  Drain the beans and place in a slow-cooker with one medium sized yellow onion, chopped into bite-sized chunks.  Add two peeled and shredded carrots, 1/4 tsp. liquid smoke (I prefer the mesquite flavor), 3/4 tsp. ground coriander, 1/2 tsp. rubbed sage, 3 diced - jalepino peppers, and the ham, shredded or diced.  Add coarse-grind black pepper to taste at the table, along with mixture of seasoned long-grain brown rice, and wild rice.  Trhow in some steamed summer squash for a side dish.  Serve with something fruity and cold to drink.  The beans cooked this way can also be the base for enchiladas, or burritoes.

Another way you could use the ham with beans is to make any of the baked bean recipes that have been posted over the last couple of weeks, substituting the ham for whatever meat was in the original recipe.

For something really easy and fast, chop the ham and add to your favorite canned beans, such as B&M baked beans, or Bush's Baked beans, Libby's Pork and Beans, etc.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 6, 2009)

pre-soaked beans, aforementioned ham, onion, bay leaf, a few cloves, celery, carrot. Can keep stuff in big chunks to take out before service, or dice everything.


----------



## LT72884 (Jul 6, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I'm interested in seeing which kind you make, and how satisfied you are with them.



Well, i have two options here. The first is with 3 types of beans and either peaches or apple pie filling added to it. Then smoking them for a few hours to get some good flava. OR option two. Pinto beans with potato,onion and ham.

I really like ham hock and beans and i am thinking of going that route which is option two.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 6, 2009)

nothing beats cooking your beans all day with the ham. i put in onions, celery, whatever seasoning sounds good to me. garlic salt for sure and lots of black pepper. only liquid to cover beans, you can always add more. i don't think canned would be as good. sometimes i use a small pink bean avail be here in southern calif. i do use chicken broth sometimes instead of water. enjoy


----------

